
 PSN Restoration Begins Now – PlayStation Blog - lotusleaf1987
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/play-on-–-psn-restoration-begins-now/
======
kemayo
Amazon must be so happy that this happened. It started right at the end of the
AWS partial downtime, and has completely recontextualized how badly a service
provider can screw things up.

~~~
naz
Does PSN have _any_ nines at this stage?

~~~
amock
10% of one year is 36.5 days, so they still have time to be completely up
before they're below one nine if you use a rolling one year window.

------
robryan
Wonder what they have been doing, for a service of this size, seems to be one
of the slowest responses I have ever seen. If a startup had similar downtime
they would probably find themselves out of business. Luck Sony has network
effects and the large outlay people have made on the console and games I
guess.

------
afterburner
Anyone notice how all the comments, regardless of who posts them, are marked
as from 'jitender'? The posters are riffing on it, it's hilarious.

~~~
Natsu
They're going to have a really hard time getting anyone to trust them now.

I wonder if Sony will change their name or otherwise reorganize their
corporate structure for a similar effect like Phillip Morris & Altria, or
Blackwater & Xe, or Diebold & Premier Election Solutions?

------
yellowbkpk
How are they able to break down the restoration by state? Are they doing it by
IP? By account? (I never told them where I live)

------
bcrescimanno
I realize this isn't an "adds a lot of value comment," but...

If you can't figure out how to make comments work properly on a blog, do you
really think you're ready to roll out nationwide service for PSN again?

~~~
temporarius
I doubt the same people handle both issues.

------
xedarius
That's good news if you live in that country ... when are you turning the rest
of the world back on?

~~~
madaxe
Huh? That _is_ the entire world. And Canada.

------
knikita
Any word on what they actually changed? Would be interesting to know what they
did differently this time around.

